# new to the forum and just wanted to say hi



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

im new to the forum and just wanted to to hi to everyone..i have a house in the axarquia area of spain, just wondering if many other folks on here are from that area or is it just me ..hope not !!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No.....but I'm Welsh if that's of any use!


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

XTreme said:


> No.....but I'm Welsh if that's of any use!


Hey..always lovely to meet another welsh person..wat part of the green green grass of home r u from??


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

WELSHDEB said:


> Hey..always lovely to meet another welsh person..wat part of the green green grass of home r u from??


Born a Swansea Jack......but haven't lived there (or even been there) for more than 20 years. It's the bloody pits! What about you.....I hope you're not a Carediff girl!


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Born a Swansea Jack......but haven't lived there (or even been there) for more than 20 years. It's the bloody pits! What about you.....I hope you're not a Carediff girl!


No your alright im not from cardiff !! I grew up just outside Abergavenny in monmouthshire, but now living near usk...is swansea really that bad


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

WELSHDEB said:


> No your alright im not from cardiff !! I grew up just outside Abergavenny in monmouthshire, but now living near usk...is swansea really that bad


We lived in Chepstow from 97 to 01.....really liked that part of the world. Mind you....I must have been the only one in the town with a Welsh accent. 
You split your time between both places then Deb?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> No.....but I'm Welsh if that's of any use!



Sorry................ are you asking if a Welshman is of any use
I need to be sure


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

WELSHDEB said:


> No your alright im not from cardiff !! I grew up just outside Abergavenny in monmouthshire, but now living near usk...is swansea really that bad



My Dad came from Abercynon


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

XTreme said:


> We lived in Chepstow from 97 to 01.....really liked that part of the world. Mind you....I must have been the only one in the town with a Welsh accent.
> You split your time between both places then Deb?



I live here in lovely welsh wales, i used to visit my house in spain every 6 weeks, but i find as my son is getting older (13) he no longer enjoys going and seems to moan every time we go !! so it takes the fun out of it to be honest, so i think we will probably used the house more when he's grown up, he's off sking to france in a couple of week so im going out then for a few days.

wat part of spain r u in and do u live there all the time?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I was up that way just before Christmas ....... bloody cold!


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I was up that way just before Christmas ....... bloody cold!


where was u before christmas... wales..axarquia or some where a bit nicer..


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

WELSHDEB said:


> wat part of spain r u in and do u live there all the time?


I'm in Huescar, Granada Deb. Very rural indeed!


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'm in Huescar, Granada Deb. Very rural indeed!


i took my son sking to granada a few days before christmas, is it nice in huescar ?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

WELSHDEB said:


> i took my son sking to granada a few days before christmas, is it nice in huescar ?


We're about 150kms from the city.....right up in the mountains. Very rural, very old fashioned in many ways, and the closest to real, traditional Spain as you'll get.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Stravinsky - shouldn't this thread be moved to the brand new Welsh ex-pat formum? Oh, Hi WelshDeb and welcome


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

XTreme said:


> We're about 150kms from the city.....right up in the mountains. Very rural, very old fashioned in many ways, and the closest to real, traditional Spain as you'll get.
> 
> YouTube - Huéscar


checked out the clip, it looks lovely, have u been there long?


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

thrax said:


> Stravinsky - shouldn't this thread be moved to the brand new Welsh ex-pat formum? Oh, Hi WelshDeb and welcome


Hi Thrax..... and welcome to the wonderfull welsh forum


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

WELSHDEB said:


> where was u before christmas... wales..axarquia or some where a bit nicer..


Pembroke eventually, Neyland to be exact


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> We're about 150kms from the city.....right up in the mountains. Very rural, very old fashioned in many ways, and the closest to real, traditional Spain as you'll get.
> 
> YouTube - Huéscar


Did you shoot that from a hang glider
Are you sure thats Huescar ......


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

WELSHDEB said:


> checked out the clip, it looks lovely, have u been there long?


Three years Deb.....never go back! Best thing we ever did.....but life up here isn't for everybody. It's as far removed from the Spain most other Brits live in as you can possibly imagine!


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Three years Deb.....never go back! Best thing we ever did.....but life up here isn't for everybody. It's as far removed from the Spain most other Brits live in as you can possibly imagine!


The village my house is in, is still very spainsh, Do you ever miss Britain/wales


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

WELSHDEB said:


> The village my house is in, is still very spainsh, Do you ever miss Britain/wales


Never Deb.....the Wales that I grew up in is long gone....and it's never coming back.

Spain's our home now....and it always will be!


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Never Deb.....the Wales that I grew up in is long gone....and it's never coming back.
> 
> Spain's our home now....and it always will be!


cant say i blame u....its has gone down hill and i dont think there's no way back for it..shame really


----------



## nerja_boy (Jan 6, 2009)

hi deb, also welsh living in nerja , have you tried the sierra nevada to entice your boy to like it out here, my son loves it up there, its a cool place cheaper by miles than france and no french , kidding, possibly
lol just a thought
ps just seen pics cancell my idea lol


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

nerja_boy said:


> hi deb, also welsh living in nerja ,


Thought you might be by your wording on previous posts.....where you from mush? Don't say Carediff!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There seem to be a lot of Welsh folk living in Spain - is it really that bad in Wales? I've only been there twice, once to Cardiff which was dire and the other time to Mould and Festiniogg which were fine if a bit 1950ish


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

thrax said:


> There seem to be a lot of Welsh folk living in Spain - is it really that bad in Wales?


Yeh! Third world levels of poverty in many areas now....courtesy of Thatcher!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I blame Thatcher ....................for everything! 

The end of civilisation as we knew it ....and I don't need Xtreme to tell me she is over 30!!!


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

thrax said:


> There seem to be a lot of Welsh folk living in Spain - is it really that bad in Wales? I've only been there twice, once to Cardiff which was dire and the other time to Mould and Festiniogg which were fine if a bit 1950ish


im from monmouthshire which is still really nice at the moment...but some parts of the valleys can be a bit on the rough side to be honest


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

WELSHDEB said:


> but some parts of the valleys can be a bit on the rough side to be honest


And if anybody wants to find out _how_ rough take a walk round the likes of Swansea, Port Talbot, Aberdare, Merthyr, Mountain Ash etc etc wearing an "I love Thatcher" T shirt!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

She does not get away that easy! I blame her for the snow in Mallorca today


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Must have been much worse for Dennis - at least he found a permanent way out....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

One thing I'll say about Thatch is at least you _knew_ you were getting an autocratic control freak.

But in Blair's case.....


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

thrax said:


> Must have been much worse for Dennis - at least he found a permanent way out....


 A bit slow here .....Gin?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Good idea. I'm going home now, via an hostelry where I might partake in the evil curse. I'll have a gin when I get home and raise my glass to all expats wherever they may roam...

Cheers (salut)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> One thing I'll say about Thatch is at least you _knew_ you were getting an autocratic control freak.


**Yes, I can only console myslef with the fact that I never put a cross against her name. A blow-dart in her effigy, yes, but never exercised my democratic right to be kicked senseless for the next four years 

My ex MIL on the other hand was a different kettle of fish. (Smelled like one too) I KNEW what I was getting in to the day I whispered those immortal words, "I do". 
I know that if I had poisoned her that night I'd have been let out 20 years ago. "I do" ..the longest sentence in the English language.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I paused 40 minutes before I said I do. I was timing it properly, I wanted to get the laugh....


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

thrax said:


> I paused 40 minutes before I said I do. I was timing it properly, I wanted to get the laugh....


Classic, classic, classic. If i had waited 40 minutes, my wedding would have been over before it begun. 

"Marry in haste, repent at leisure". Wow, that means I have been a man of leisure for 30 years.


----------

